# 357 model 19 barrel question



## skam (Aug 22, 2012)

First of all i live in canada here e have rediculous laws about guns. I have a model 19-4 357 magnum that i inherited from my father when he passed away last year which the government has informed me is illegal due to its 4 inch barrel. apparently it has to have a 6 inch barrel to be legal. is there anything i can do to make it legal? can a barrel change be done or is there any way to lengthen it? its been sent to a gun shop who told me that there was no barrel available to change it to and offered to sell it to a collector for $150 dollars. that seems a little low to me as i have done some research and it is in really good condition. 
any information , including the name of a reputable gunsmith , would be appreciated as im kinda over a barrel because i cant even have the shop send it back untill its made legal, but i can have it sent to another smith or collector.
thanks,
-cam


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

a quick search found no replacement barrels for this pistol ..... you might contact smith and wesson, perhaps their custom shop can rebarrel it or sell you a barrel. 

if not, i would have the gunsmith remove the barrel and give you both pieces, i would think it would keep you legal till you can find a 6 inch barrel .


----------



## aryfrosty (May 15, 2008)

$150.00??? That guy is NOT your friend. Any competent gunsmith can install a Douglas barrel in any diameter you like with a 6" length. Someone is trying to steal your gun. Look for a reputable gunsmith and arrange to have it sent to him. There are 6" barrels all over the internet. $150.00 my aching back. That's criminal.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

aryfrosty said:


> $150.00??? That guy is NOT your friend. Any competent gunsmith can install a Douglas barrel in any diameter you like with a 6" length. Someone is trying to steal your gun. Look for a reputable gunsmith and arrange to have it sent to him. There are 6" barrels all over the internet. $150.00 my aching back. That's criminal.


i have never seen a Douglas barrel made for any pistol except the Remington xp-100 or custom silhouette guns... do the Douglas barrels you mention have the Smith and Wesson model 19 style barrel with the full rib, ramp sights and the ejector rod shroud?

the 6 in barrels for his gun that are all over the internet, could you post a link to any of them as i looked and looked and couldn't find a single replacement barrel for his gun.

thanks
tedde


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Contact Smith 7 Wesson. I went just the oppsite direction, going from 6" to 4". Don't remember the cost, but was reasonable, and quick.

Bob Wright


----------

